# άμμες δε γ' εσόμεθα πολλώ κάρρονες = we shall become much better (than you)



## nickel (Sep 2, 2010)

Κυκλοφορεί με τόσες ορθογραφίες, με τόσα διπλά να γίνονται μονά και τόσα μονά να γίνονται διπλά, που ένιωσα σαν τροχονόμος οκτώ το βράδυ στα όρια του δακτυλίου.

Το λέγανε τα Σπαρτιατόπουλα. Στον Πλούταρχο έχουμε:
_Λυκούργος_:
ἄμμες δέ γ' ἐσσόμεσθα πολλῷ κάρρονες
_Αποφθέγματα_:
ἁμὲς δέ γ' ἐσσόμεσθα πολλῷ κάρρονες
(_ἄμμες_ και _ἁμὲς_: αιολικός και δωρικός τύπος του _ημείς_)

Στον Πάπυρο:
ἄμμες δέ γ' ἐσόμεθα πολλῷ κάρρονες

Επιλέγει τον απλό τύπο του μέλλοντα του _ειμί_.







Το έμβλημα της Σχολής Ικάρων τα έχει μπερδέψει λίγο. Και στο διαδίκτυο, είπαμε, το χάος.


----------

